# boss makes me feel stupid



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

so i work at the salvation army thrift store and if you have ever been to one of them, they likely organize the clothes by color.

this is my second week and i was excited to work there because the pay was great (considering i'm 17 and i get paid a lot more than min wage) and they were flexible with my school schedule compared to my previous job.

but then i met my manager. she started training me to colorize the racks and put the clothes in the right color area. i thought it would be easy but the way they organize by color is kinda hard (white.. cream... yellow.. peach.. coral.. salmon.. etc. there are about 20 colors). so i started to do it. however, my manager and i have a total different taste in colors. like, she'll see a shirt as dark peach and i'll see it as a different color. so i spent the first few days learning to colorize and she was getting really frustrated bc i still wasnt getting it (i thought i was doing okay but i guess not). she asked me if i was color blind a few times, told me i should have mastered the task on the first day, yelled at me every time i put a top in the wrong color area, etc. it's getting so draining i dread work. i wanted to cry at the job the other day and at home ive cried multiple times over it and have had a few extreme panic attacks. i feel so freaking stupid. i have a feeling i'll be getting fired soon and after that itll be hard to find another job.

this is probably not making sense at all but she makes me feel so dumb. quitting isnt even an option right now bc i need money for multiple things rn.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like she is harassing you. Complain to HR if you can. You're not gonna get in trouble for standing up for yourself in the workplace.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

That sounds crazy, I don't see why the colors matter that much as long as they're close in color. And colors look different to different people anyway. She shouldn't be doing that, especially at Salvation Army.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I've had a few bosses in the past who have had a weakness of character which manifested itself in their using their position of power as a safeguard for giving me ****. It's not uncommon in those sort of minimum wage jobs. To me they're cowards who only have a bite to them when they know they can't be bitten back. I've also had plenty of reasonable bosses and there is a marked difference managerially speaking. Some people are simply too insecure/self-loathing to hold down a management position effectively. There's no reason to take it personally


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

This is totally NOT on you, OP. File with HR for sure, as mentioned above.

Many people love to abuse any little power they're given. Getting on you for something as subjective as color coding is so petty. Who is honestly going to care if a peach shirt is mixed with the orange section at the Salvation Army?


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you, everyone.  I am going to keep track of the things she says and eventually I will likely contact HR. A lot of people are saying I should, including my parents. Appreciate the support.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

I know how you feel. My boss makes me feel like a idiot too. I work with engineers and they make me feel like a complete dunce that can't do anything


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

This happens to me when my boss doesn't tell me anything until after the fact... Like what did you expect??


----------



## Escapismm (May 12, 2015)

Maybe your manager is the one who is colour blind!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Females have too many names for colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

Happens to me too. I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Jammer25 said:


> This is totally NOT on you, OP. File with HR for sure, as mentioned above.
> 
> Many people love to abuse any little power they're given. Getting on you for something as subjective as color coding is so petty. Who is honestly going to care if a peach shirt is mixed with the orange section at the Salvation Army?


People like that deserve abuse.
Yeah, I'm probably evil for saying that but that's the truth.


----------

